# Hav-a-Healthy-Life 2/10/08- Progress?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How's it going with everyone?

not much to report here. I've been pretty good. Haven't weighed in yet. Eating mostly protein-- I am really craving "crunch" I really wish I weren't allergic to nuts. But I think I am feeling less achy on this program.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, what program?? 
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Missy!

Bad week here! lol.....I've been WAY too busy with 7 kids here. Getting my stepkids across town to school and then home and then all the homework, chores, laundry, sports, finding lost items, straightening hair....and yada, yada, yada...Oh. and a birthday party to boot yesterday (DS, the youngest). So, I havent' had time to THINK about exercise or eating well, much less do it. 

I'm sure I'm up a few lbs, since I'm bloated from my lovely monthly 'friend'. haha. Oh joyyy.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Missy, what program??
> Carole


Hi Carole, my doctor advised a high protein, low carb, no grain diet because I have a bunch of food allergies (and have a lot o weight to lose to boot) On most low carb diets you can have nuts - alas, I am allergic to nuts. But I do think I am feeling a little better. it has been about 2-3 weeks since I have been really particular about it. I certainly am not recommending it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, sounds good! I also love the 'crunch'. I find it satisfying and seem to need it every day.

Kara, you've been busy! I was counting points for almost 3 weeks, WW program - on my own - but it's been 5 days since I've done the points. I'm leaving on Thurs. for a week in the Dominican Republic and I KNOW I won't be counting points there! lol I will try my darndest to make smart choices though.

I just can't promise I'll limit the amount of banana daiquiris I'll have...... sorry! 









Of course, lime will do nicely too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Marj,
I don't believe in dieting on vacation. Enjoy and worry about all of that when you come back.

I have lost 5 pounds in 3 weeks. It is slow and steady so I am not complaining. I am using WeightWatchers online and faithfully counting my points. I have another 10-15 pounds to go. This week has been a little tough, but I am getting back on track.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, have you all seen the news reports that are saying that artificial sweeteners make you fat? They did test on lab rats and found that the ones who had real sugar were much thinner than the ones with artificial sweetener. They think they slow down your metabolism. I drink a lot of diet coke and eat all kinds of things with the artificial stuff. I am not sure what to do here. I have been trying to drink more water, but still drink my 1 or 2 diet sodas everyday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a lot of things with artificial sweetener in them. The doctor just told me to watch the amount that I take in each day because it can give you the runs. I stopped with much sugar after my blood sugar was high for awhile last summer and fall. I've now gotten it down to normal with diet, but I'm careful. My mother developed diabetes later in life and I don't want to go down that road if possible.

I lost another two pounds in the last few weeks, but I don't care about that at this point. I certainly don't want to gain weight, but staying where I am is fine. I've gotten back into either a six or eight jean (with some stretch of course) and that works for me. As soon as I feel well all the time, I want to start those crunches to firm up what's left hanging onto my body.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also haven't had a good week- I have caved in and gone out a few times. Including mexican food- margaritas and all! Last night, I cooked and hope to be better this week. I also went to the market and loaded up on fruits and veggies- which I love fresh!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Some funny motivation*

I know most of you are dog lovers and will help us. Our neighbor has lost her Chihuahua and is desperate to find him.

Yesterday, she was sitting on the couch watching TV.

She called out for her puppy with no response, and the back door was open.

She has been putting up signs everywhere.

If you see this dog, please let me know and I will notify her. Your help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amandaound:ound:ound:

That is hilarious!

My butt is big---but not quite as big as that---if I lose Quince I'll know where to look!ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> I am really craving "crunch" I really wish I weren't allergic to nuts.


Hi Missy,

I am glad you are feeling better on the "program" - that is really encouraging!
For crunch, are you allowed to have potatoes/sweet potatoes? If so, you could slice them and microwave them until they are crisp (like I do for my dogs) and make your own "chips". My friend made them for her beagle but ended up eating most of them herself :biggrin1: If no potatoes, I wonder if you could nuke something else like sliced carrots to make them crunchy.....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry folks are having a bad week. Must be the planets. 

Jane thanks for the idea, not supposed to eat potatoes or sweet potatoes but maybe as a small cheat to avert disaster. I had 4 almonds today after lunch they are my lowest offender when it comes to nuts- infact I am less allergic to them than to carrots (which I am still eating) 

Oh another idea for people who want crunch is roasted chick peas. You just get a can of chickpeas, rinse and dry them well-- spray with olive oil and season to taste (I like salt pepper garlic and smoked paprika) roast them in the oven on 350 for about an hour. 

Amanda, love the picture-- I guess that's the advantage of having bigger Havs--- there is no way one of mine could get stuck == ummm--- there.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amanda! LOL ound: You are crazy, woman!

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm been really good the last 2 weeks, 7 lbs. I'm on Nutrisystem and they provide you the snacks as well as your entrees. 

Missy, if you are doing the high protein check out Dr Atkins book. It has alot of protein suggestions we normally don't think of. Also if you have never tried them Pork Skins are lower in fat than most chips and have 7g of Protein. You can't eat the whold bag, but they satisfy crunchies.

Amanda, that picture alone would make me want to stay on the program.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

great job Sandi. Wow 7 lbs in two weeks-- that is great. I just can't get my head around pork rinds but who knows a few more weeks and we will see,


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the chickpeas are a great idea...lots of fiber too and that's always good! I'm going to try this. I always crave something crunchy too.



> Oh, have you all seen the news reports that are saying that artificial sweeteners make you fat? They did test on lab rats and found that the ones who had real sugar were much thinner than the ones with artificial sweetener. They think they slow down your metabolism. I drink a lot of diet coke and eat all kinds of things with the artificial stuff. I am not sure what to do here. I have been trying to drink more water, but still drink my 1 or 2 diet sodas everyday.


Karen, I have a suggestion here that worked for me. My holistic doctor is really against artificial sweeteners. He recommends Stevia instead. It is a white powder made from a plant. You can get it at Whole Foods or The Vitamin Shoppe. Kal is a good brand if you can find it. Do not get one with fiber...they taste gross...the best ones are the kind that only have stevia in them...no other ingredients. It's important to get the right kind, because the ones with additives really don't taste very good. The plain stevia ones are delicious sweeteners and you can even cook with it.

If you crave sodas here is something that tastes great, is good for you and will satisfy that urge for fizz and sweet: Mix a couple of tablespoons of Tart Cherry Juice concentrate with sparkling mineral water and a little bit of stevia. It tastes just like a delicious cherry soda (good with lime juice too to make a cherry limeaid). Cherry juice is fairly low glycemic, has lots of antioxidents and helps with aches and pains. One bottle of concentrate goes a long way.

I hope this helps, it has been a lifesaver for me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I might just put that pic on my fridge- I have a tiny dog!!! I was good about water today and will hopefully flush everything out of my system- healthy breakfast and lunch and clementies (which are yummy) for snacks!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Amanda. ound: ound: You are too funny.

It must be the planets. Stinky week and I did absolutely nothing. I won't weigh myself because I having been eating like a pig because of the steroid the doctor put me on for TMJ. UGH.

Hopefully, I will be back on track. I figure even if I get in two days of 60 min aerobics it is better than nothing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Steroids are tough Rita- don't be too hard on yourself. When ever I go on them for my rashes I want to eat everything that isn't nailed down.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy, great idea on the chick peas, thanks!

And Shelly, that tart cherry juice drink sounds wonderful!!

I recently got hooked on Trader Joe's nonfat Greek style yogurt (they have fruit flavors like Pomegranate). Yummy.

Okay, I need to join this group. I have mysteriously put on 3 pounds in the last month. I am having trouble getting rid of them. It is just too much eating out - I have a hard time controlling my weight if I eat outside of my own home. I am convinced restaurants soak everything in butter 

Ack.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Shelly,
Thanks for the suggestions. I will definately being going shopping for those items soon!

Sandi,7 pounds, that is great!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

My progress stalled on Tuesday. I pushed my knee too far and now I'm taking a few days off so I can start a new program this weekend. It'll be a bit slower than I had been doing, but I should be able to run an entire 5K by the end of April if all goes well.

I'm on track so far to lose a pound this week. Hopefully my setback won't undo too much. If so, I'll catch up later when my knee is better. 

Hubby gave me a big heart full of Ghirardelli chocolate squares. Thank goodness they're individually wrapped so I don't feel rushed to eat them! They should last a good, long time. 

Wanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*"Ghirardelli chocolate squares"* One of my major weaknesses is Chocolate of any kind. I told my DH if bought any sweets this year that would be his dinner until they were all gone. He learns fast, I got roses.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha. I actually got DH the ghiradelli chocolate square heart. I ate two squares (to his none) the good news is normally I would have eaten about 10 squares and I actually thought they were too sweet- after my three weeks of mostly protein diet.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> How's it going with everyone?
> 
> not much to report here. I've been pretty good. Haven't weighed in yet. Eating mostly protein-- I am really craving "crunch" I really wish I weren't allergic to nuts. But I think I am feeling less achy on this program.


Life is too busy. I'm putting down the paw and getting back to the forum to do something I enjoy!! 
I was on a low carb diet for a while and am trying to remember what I ate for that crunch factor. I have food allergies also so I really feel for you.
I'll probably think of what I used to do that helped in a couple of hours. I don't come to for a couple of hours after I wake up so I'm typing in my sleep. :ranger:I wonder how I used to jump out of bed, take a shower, get dressed and go to work. If I tried that now I'd have to get up at 3 am to be awake by 6 (or 7depending on the day). Ugh, does this mean I'm getting older?
I hope the diet really helps you.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, that means you just need more coffee in the morning :tea: If you were really getting older you'd sleep less.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Jan, that means you just need more coffee in the morning :tea: If you were really getting older you'd sleep less.


You had to say that?????? I am sleeping less, but I've always been a lousy sleeper. There's too much life to miss when we sleep <G>
Hugs,
Old Jan


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Jan and I thought I was going to make you feel BETTER with my comment :laugh:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I also haven't had a good week- I have caved in and gone out a few times. Including mexican food- margaritas and all! Last night, I cooked and hope to be better this week. I also went to the market and loaded up on fruits and veggies- which I love fresh!
> 
> Amanda


We saw revenge for you Amanda. Last night (well actually the wee hours of the morning) as we were coming home we saw a mexican restaurant burning (then found out my daughter ate there 2 hours prior to when we saw it hmmmm). I never knew our town had so many fire engines and they just kept coming. Last we saw the whole street was filled with them and blocked off. 
You're not fat.....what's with the diet??? When I saw you in Dec you looked great.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> LOL, Jan and I thought I was going to make you feel BETTER with my comment :laugh:


Aw, thanks for the nice try, that's sweet of you. 
I was supposed to meet my gf for breakfast a couple of days ago and got up 2 hours before we were to meet. Well hot darn, I was only 2 minutes late (I blame that on all the red lights along the way) and poured myself into the booth. My gf looked at me and yelled for the waitress to bring a pot of coffee. I'm a total waste for so long after I wake up...am I the only one like that? I do manage to find the coffee and computer though


----------

